# quem quaeritis



## sirgawain

Whom do you seek.....referring to the Latin Easter liturgy.  What is the best pronunciation of this phrase.

Kem Keritis or Kwem Kweritis?  Or something else?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

There's no extant audio recording of the scene but I'd say





sirgawain said:


> Kwem Kweritis


----------



## Scholiast

salvete sodales

There have been previous threads about "Ecclesiastical" Latin, and the "rules" of pronunciation, but I cannot at once find them. Maybe Cagey or another Moderator can advise?

But for the time being: there is no single "correct" pronunciation for what is sometimes (wrongly) called "Church Latin". How the Latin texts are pronounced depends entirely on where and for whom the anthems or chants were or are to be sung, and when.

Thus, for example, Italian ensembles, ecclesiastical and other, have always pronounced "Church" Latin as if it were modern Italian (Cwem cwairitis); French "Kem Kairitis", and German singers will usually give us "Kvem Kvairitis".

I work with a Church Choir in England, and we constantly have to discuss what is appropriate. It all depends on whether one is trying to maintain period authenticity, or convey the sense of the liturgy to worshippers.

Σ


----------



## fdb

The Italianate Church Latin pronunciation is /kwem kweritis/.


----------



## sirgawain

Thanks to all - very useful responses.


----------



## CapnPrep

Schimmelreiter said:


> There's no extant audio recording of the scene


And if there were, would we hear anyone speaking Latin on it?


----------



## Schimmelreiter

CapnPrep said:


> And if there were, would we hear anyone speaking Latin on it?


Vere dixisti. Iocum malum movi.


----------

